# Any good reads....



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

that any of you guys have book marked explaining cross wraps and diamond wraps and the such? I will check more in depth tomorrow night to see what I can find. Already found a few that were really helpful. Might order a book or two when I order my next 'batch' of stuff. Addictive addictive [email protected] you Ryan.


----------



## Elkhunter (Jun 18, 2004)

Decorative Wraps By Billy Vivona
Very easy read and step by step instruction.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Treed; Go to Rodbuilding.org there is a list on the left, Down near the bottom is Visual Wrap Check that out. There also is a Couple DVD's Available from Acidrod .com and others (ebay) done by some great builders


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks guys! Junkmansj..........that rod armor went on like a charm. Heat gun was all it took. I was just afraid that the heat that it takes to bring that stuff down would damage the rod.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Treed; Thats great to hear! Did you do anything under it? Crosswrap? Cord?
How did you finish the Ends


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

junkmansj- 

I ordered the kit with the foam tape and just left it at that. Its at a place that I dont normally hold anyway so I dont mind. One end is under the buttcap and the other end is under a hypalon foam grip....It's in this thread... http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43307 and the finished product is in this thread http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43581 minus the flex coat. I may put some more shots up, but it just looks the same except with flex coat lol........the flex coat darkened the pearl white up a little. Not sure if its the blank showing through or what, but I like it lol


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

White thread will do that,a little white primer under it will keep it white


----------

